# Blu-ray Vs HD DVD



## Yoda (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello guys,
	This is an article about the Battle of Next Generation DVD Technology. Download the PDF file from the below link and see for yourself which Technology suites you.

From my opinion it will take minimum of 2 or 3 more years to know which Technology will win the Battle.

But what about the prices? 

A player priced approx. Rs.38,000/- 
A Media priced approx. Rs.900/- 
A Media Writer priced approx. Rs.38,000/- 

It might be less or even more.... Really Expensive...

we will have to wait for the Prices to come down and that might take a few more years. 

No Idea when these Players will become affordable and when will they hit the Indian Market ?????

As far as the Technology is concerned its still in the construction phase (Both Blu-ray and HD DVD).

So, a lot of improvements and changes had to take place before people can really think of buying it. Till then we have to stick with DVD.

Rumours say that there might be Players in the future that can Play both Blu-ray and HD DVD.

But, I will wait for a Player which can play my CD, DVD, Blu-ray and HD DVD (including the Re-Writable Media).

I'm ready to wait patiently.

Download: Size: 483 KB

```
*rapidshare.de/files/33542248/Battle_of_the_New_DVDs.pdf.html
```


By the way I support Blu-ray and that will be the future and will eventually win the Battle.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 18, 2006)

there will even more advancement than blu-ray as soon as blu-ray prices come down and its available in india...b/w that article was nice


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 1, 2006)

crossed my fingers...


----------



## Tanmay (Oct 4, 2006)

I suppose HD DvD will win because of it's low manufacturing costs.But Blu-Ray also will be used as PS3's gonna be Blu-Ray and many companies supporting it.
I guess we'll have to wait n' watch.


----------



## n2casey (Oct 4, 2006)

Ya!
We'll have to wait & watch.


----------



## sourav (Oct 4, 2006)

i'm in support for both
whatever, the link (*rapidshare.de/files/33542248/Battle_of_the_New_DVDs.pdf.html) says that the _it has been deleted_.


----------



## kirtan (Oct 4, 2006)

i stand for bd


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 5, 2006)

Dude... i too remember those days when the DVD writer was first launched in India.. it was about 18,000.. right now... phew.. its only 3500 or less.. what do you think abt it... any new electronic product will be a high on the first and then it will come down.. thats what is happening all over.. my opnion on this will be HD DVD - HD Movies, BD - for storage purpose.. no matter every one can have their hands on both a year later with a resonable price...


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 5, 2006)

well. I suppose the pronographers will be the ones to decide the fate.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 5, 2006)

if pornos will decide then i think hd-dvd will win . btw Samsung HD-DVD player is available for 7k .


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 5, 2006)

and sony has launched a VAIO with BLD-burner


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 5, 2006)

SE><IE said:
			
		

> and sony has launched a VAIO with BLD-burner



yup , but vaio is priced way too high but nyone buying a new DVD player can buy samsung HD-DVD player .


----------



## Simple_Graduate (Oct 6, 2006)

Here is a timely article in Businessworld:

*HD-DVD is less expensive, but Blu-Ray has greater support from industry* 

There’s something about video that’s more about stirring trouble than about moving pictures. First, there was the VHS versus Betamax, then PAL vs NTSC, VCDs vs DVDs, DVDs vs DVDs, and now, Blu-Ray vs HD-DVD. As video formats change, evolve and collide faster than one can keep pace with, it is the consumer who is left to wonder how exactly to go about watching his movie in peace. 

In the Blu-Ray and HD-DVD stand-off, the blues camp certainly seems to have it for now — it has been the first to bring out the players and the drives. But I am getting ahead of myself. Here’s a little background.

As the DVD format wars were showing no signs of letting up, consumer electronics majors were busy working on the next generation of video storage formats. Apple, Dell, Hitachi, HP, JVC, LG, Mitsubishi, Panasonic, Pioneer, Philips, Samsung, Sharp, Sony, TDK and Thomson all made up one faction — that of Blu-Ray. Available in single layer (25 GB, two hours of HD video or 13 hours of regular video) and double layer (50 GB, nine hours of HD video or 23 hours of standard video), Blu-Ray lets you connect to the Internet. For movie content, it has the support of Sony Pictures, Disney, Fox, Paramount, Warner and Lions Gate. For video games, it is compatible with PlayStation 3. 

HD-DVD, on the other hand, is a standard largely propped up by Toshiba, with support from NEC and Microsoft (to an extent). It is available in 15 GB (single layer) and 30 GB (dual layer) flavours. In content, there is support from Paramount, Studio Canal, Universal, Warner and the Weinstein Company. Because Microsoft is in its camp, the video game console support is for Xbox. 

Both HD-DVD and Blu-Ray were developed to handle HD video. Even though we in India are struggling to get sharp HDTV (the direct-to-home TV companies are working on it), high-definition is a big deal in the US and Europe. And while DVDs have been good at recording high quality video, they really can’t handle HD. Both Blu-Ray and HD-DVD, on account of their high capacities, don’t balk at recording videos that can be played at 720p, 1080i and 1080p resolutions. Since copyright issues are a concern of movie makers, both Blu-Ray and HD-DVD promise that they make it difficult to lift copyrighted content using their recorders. Other similarities include the cost of discs ($20-$28). Both say they can play DVDs, and support the best audio standards. 

Let’s come to the differences. *Blu-Ray has the upper hand in terms of capacity, but it is also the more expensive format*. The players cost almost double the price of HD-DVD players. Blu-Ray also region-codes its players and discs. 

The issue in the Blu-Ray vs HD-DVD battle is that of industry support. In this, Blu-Ray has an upper hand. It has the weight of the PC players, consumer electronics players and movie studios (although this last category is hedging its stakes and playing it safe by bringing out movies in both formats). *The companies that support HD-DVD are very few*. It is because of this that more Blu-Ray players and drives are out in the market. There are still companies jumping camps. Universal Studio, which started out supporting Blu-Ray, is now a part of the HD-DVD gang.

Any hope of either of the factions relenting on compatibility with each other is slim. Earlier this year, LG said it would come out with a player that could play both, but that was soon retracted, with LG saying that the idea hadn’t been properly fleshed out yet. LG already has Blu-Ray drives out in the market. 

Here in India, though, we can relax for a while. The DVD is not going anywhere anytime soon — not till 2010, say experts. *The choice in Blu-Ray and HD-DVD drives and players will be available to us in 2007*. The battle is raging on for now. The movies are gradually coming out, as are the players and the drives. While HD-DVD touts the cost advantage, Blu-Ray shows its edge in muscle power. The DVD, meanwhile, is busy raking it in.


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 6, 2006)

you could have quoted that.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 6, 2006)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> if pornos will decide then i think hd-dvd will win . btw Samsung HD-DVD player is available for 7k .



Very wrong dude , samsung HD DVD player is not what you think , and you can sue that company for this . By HD DVD player they mean 'High Definition DVD player' this means it plays standard dvd's and upscales it to resolutions of 1080p/1080i . Total fraud , they cannot use the term HD DVD player for such product , *this player can't play HD DVD's*. totally misleading.

The current price of a real 'HD DVD' player will be around 26,000 INR.


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 6, 2006)

@zeehan: Just because a company (SS) has launched a product("HD-DVD" player) for the new technology(HD-DVD), the technology which bas being backed up by the company ; doesn't mean the product is gonna rule the world.
Isn't it that DVD-s and DVD+s are both available but DVD-s are used by most.

I said pornos will decide because they will be the one to make full use of the disc. You know the fate of VHS don't you.


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 6, 2006)

I think its Blu-ray all the way from here. Simply because though it Expensive .."NOW" i dont think it will always be. Cause in pursuit of Mass appeal Quality has first appeal and then Price.
  As the Quality is good then people choose than as a benchmark. Then after mass appeal technology always takes care of the pricing.
  Sony being the pioneer and supporter of Blu-ray maximum companies are supporting them too.
  Really just the formalities are left. Blu-ray is the winner!!!


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 7, 2006)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> I think its Blu-ray all the way from here. Simply because though it Expensive .."NOW" i dont think it will always be. Cause in pursuit of Mass appeal Quality has first appeal and then Price.
> As the Quality is good then people choose than as a benchmark. Then after mass appeal technology always takes care of the pricing.
> Sony being the pioneer and supporter of Blu-ray maximum companies are supporting them too.
> Really just the formalities are left. Blu-ray is the winner!!!



Sony is going thru bad time , HD DVD is backed many studios too and not to forget the Software giant Microsoft. its very obvious that HD DVd will be cheaper than the Blu ray disc, now if a movie fits into the HD DVD in its full glory then why does consumer need to spend more on a media(and the high cost players) like blu-ray. Until the capacity and the price of blu-ray is fully justified in the current market its going to be hard for sony to top.


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 7, 2006)

at 10 extra GBs per layer per side the BLD will definitely will hands down over HD-DVD if space is all we need. It may be good for the corporates and their backups.
Lets wait n watch, afterall the biggest movie industry has a major role in the war of the giants.


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 9, 2006)

according to me anything is fine while you get it @ resonable price or cheap


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey! I heard that a patent is being filed by some companies which will develop new technology which can read both Blu-ray disc and HD-DVD! So there may be the end of the war!


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 10, 2006)

Even I heard the n00z. The format will read CD, DVD, HD-DVD and BLD. It will be good for the consumers having HD-DVD or BLD players but what about those with simple CD players. The cost will beat their a** off, red. Also, the companies won't love to end the war.


----------



## hbk549 (Oct 10, 2006)

MicrosoXbox360 with Hdvd
Playstation3 with Blueray
Microsoft Xbox360 Hddvd is for seeing movies not for games.....
for more visit 
www.Xboxindia.blogpsot.com


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 10, 2006)

If its pure storage size that matters than Blu Ray will win else both will coexist. the chance of Blu ray losing are thin but very much present


----------



## faraaz (Nov 20, 2006)

HD Dvd...in the short term, Blu-ray in the long term...


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 20, 2006)

the current titles that sony has released for the bd players look nothing before what are released on hd-dvds , sony is not serious enough to enhance the orignal print to look good on the big screens . The excuse sony gave for this is that they want the consumer to experience the true movie print the production houses own.


----------



## ambandla (Nov 20, 2006)

recently, Toshiba and few other manufacturers released players that supports both Blu-ray and HD-DVD. This should be the start of blu-ray/HD-DVD merge.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 21, 2006)

^^ Now all we need is a Blu-Ray + HD-DVD Combo burner...HD DVD for movies and Blu-Ray to back up my hard drive on 2 discs...I reckon this is the direction the technologies will take in the near future...

But either way...customers win!


----------



## caleb (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope the prices are customer friendly...right now the Blu-Ray costs Rs.42000...you can get a more than decent gaming rig for that amount.


----------



## navino87 (Nov 21, 2006)

wat is the storage size of blue ray disk and a HD DVD???


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 21, 2006)

HD DVD dual layer 30GB
Blue Ray Dual layer 50 GB


----------



## ambandla (Nov 22, 2006)

Blu-ray fans can get PS3, which comes with Blu-ray drive and costs $600. you can connect PS3 to TV and watch movies, listen to music, watch photos.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 22, 2006)

ambandla said:
			
		

> Blu-ray fans can get PS3, which comes with Blu-ray drive and costs $600. you can connect PS3 to TV and watch movies, listen to music, watch photos.



Yes PS3 is currently the best and the cheapest blu ray player in the market(starting 499$) , so if u want to move to the HD era PS3 is the best bet. PS3 has faster load time for blu ray movies then any available BD player in the market and is nearly half the price. PS3's dvd playing and upscaling capabilities are also remarkable. Besides all this u get a game console and a linux pc free  lol.


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 22, 2006)

I am supporting Blue-Ray. Two reasons for that: 1) Cause it has higher capacity compared to HD-DVD. 
2) Sony (my favourite company) is supporting it.


----------



## Yoda (Dec 5, 2006)

eventually Blu-Ray will win the Battle


----------



## sarandigit (Dec 5, 2006)

i think cost per GB will decide the winner.


----------



## sagibelinda (Aug 25, 2009)

*DVD to HD Video*  is currently one of the best DVD to HD Video Converter for customers to convert DVD movies to HD Video like HD mpeg4, HD H.264, HD MOV, HD VOB, HD WMV, HD AVI, HD ASF, DivX HD, XviD HD, with fast speed and excellent output quality!
With powerful converting engine embeded, the DVD to HD Video Converter features in smooth and fautless converting performance! Facing customers with various multimedia basis, the friendly-to-human panel is elaborately designed to fulfil conversion tasks with just several clicks! It also supports portable devices like Xbox360, PSP, PS3, Apple TV, iPhone, iPod Touch, Mobile Phone, Zune, Gphone...
*www.dvdtohdvideo.net/dvd%20to%20hd%20video/dvd-to-hd-video-converter.gif


----------



## ishanatmuz (Aug 25, 2009)

The link given in the first post is not valid.
Please can anyone give me any alternate link ?


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2009)

For me BLUE Ray ( Discs ) is the way to go


----------



## lalsingh (Sep 14, 2009)

Now no need need BD and HDDVD only DVD enough


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 14, 2009)

lalsingh said:


> Now no need need BD and HDDVD only DVD enough


And why so?


----------



## dips_view (Sep 14, 2009)

BD is  a clear Winner .


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2009)

lalsingh said:


> Now no need need BD and HDDVD only DVD enough



BD discs ( single layer ) can store atleast 25GB of data but DVD can store upto 4.7.

If you are considering price then plain DVD discs are a clear winner as of now but BD will replace the DVD after some year for sure


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 15, 2009)

lalsingh said:


> Now no need need BD and HDDVD only DVD enough



Awesome. If you have told the reason it would be more informative.

For me.. Bluray is the clear winner. After all HD-DVD is officially dead. So, what is the reason in supporting HD-DVD?


----------



## Ponmayilal (Sep 15, 2009)

Three year old thread bumped.


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ Yup a user sagibelinda bumped tthis on aug - now this thread should be closed.


----------



## jimmy8765 (Jan 15, 2010)

i support Blu-ray DVD


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, you finally made your mind.


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2010)

another huge bump


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 16, 2010)

Dear mods.. A humble request... As the HD-DVD is officially died and every one knows Blueray kicks arse. So, members don't have anything to discuss about this matter and keeping in mind that this thread has been bumped several times by a newbies in the forum.. please lock this.


----------

